# Visual Basic > Visual Basic FAQs >  [FAQ's: OD] How do I show a UserForm from a Outlook Form's button click event?

## RobDog888

Create your button on your Outlook form and in the VB Script of the form add this...

VB Code:
Sub CommandButton1_Click()
    Application.CB1_Click
End Sub
Then in your ThisOutlookSession add a Public procedure to call your UserForm.

VB Code:
Public Sub CB1_Click()
    UserForm1.Show vbModal
End Sub
Then when you click your CommandButton1 on your Form it will call the public CB1_Click() event procedure showing the userform modally.

----------

